# Rampage Wallpaper



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Check out the wallpaper i did for Rampage..

http://img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/3/30/f_wallpapam_14e5c70.jpg


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

i like it looks good, got a strong feel to it


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, thats brilliant. Dude your on a role.

Oh, btw Niko, I got something BIG planned, a whole new idea for sigs, let's hope it comes through in time. Ill fill you in soon.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it me or does rampage look a little like Kimbo in the picture of him on the right?



plazzman said:


> Oh, btw Niko, I got something BIG planned, a whole new idea for sigs, let's hope it comes through in time. Ill fill you in soon.


Keeping secrets are we?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

mlsman23 said:


> Is it me or does rampage look a little like Kimbo in the picture of him on the right?





plazzman said:


> Wow, thats brilliant. Dude your on a role.
> 
> Oh, btw Niko, I got something BIG planned, a whole new idea for sigs, let's hope it comes through in time. Ill fill you in soon.



hahah yea he does look like Kimbo hahahaha 


Hell yeah Plazz let me know man we'll do some work..


----------

